# Canadian online dealers for the Danelectro Cool Cat Pedals?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Anyone know any reliable Canadian online dealers for the Danelectro Cool Cat Pedals?

Thanks


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

There's LA Music in Oakville. Never dealt with them, though.

Canadian Favourite Online Music Store Musical Instruments Equipment Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Run away! Run away!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-mic-non-music-related/32130-la-music-rant.html



gt90 said:


> There's LA Music in Oakville. Never dealt with them, though.
> 
> Canadian Favourite Online Music Store Musical Instruments Equipment Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Apologies for the spam, but I have a TOD v.1 and Drive v.2 that I'd part with if those are of interest. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i ordered a TOD v.1 through L&M online


----------

